# كتاب Advanced Fluid Mechanics



## مهندس المحبة (10 مارس 2009)

أقدم لكم هذا الكتاب المتقدم في الفلود وأرجو الأستفادة للجميع ......

Advanced Fluid Mechanics 
by: William Graebe






http://ifile.it/imt73r2/flumec.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/125556467/fluc.rar​
أرجو الرد ولاتنسوني من خالص الدعاء ..............


----------



## الهيثم09 (14 مارس 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 مارس 2009)

كل الهلا فيك ونورت الموضوع ........


----------



## ميس الحلوة (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا مهندسنا الغالي على مجهودك الكثير في سبيل مساعدة الجميع ...........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .............


----------



## عبد النبى زغلول (16 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks for all books


----------



## matatta (17 ديسمبر 2009)

thank's alot


----------



## hard dream (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير..


----------



## فرحان التميمي (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين ...


----------



## نهى كاظم (1 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
بلنسبه الى الكتاب ما يتحمل اكو خطأ


----------



## seceng (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## al-senator (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك، وجزاك الله كُل خيّر


----------



## المهندس5 (14 أكتوبر 2014)

احسنت


----------



## جمال بشر (25 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور


----------



## د.صلاح العبيدي (29 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا واسال اذا كان هناك كتاب (chemical reaction engineering)او ملف بوربوينت او pdf مع الشكر


----------

